# Getting a DS soon....



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 6, 2013)

So, I was looking to get back into the Pokemon business after my long retirement of Emerald Version a 1000 years ago. And I'm getting JUST a DS, not a 3DS. Gotta save the rest of my financial aid for a car.

With that said, I'm trying to do as much research as I can on my choices: Platinum, Black, White, Soulsilver, Heartgold, but there's so much information out there. It's practically overwhelming.

So if you guys could give me some kind of guidance, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 6, 2013)

If you liked Silver and/or Gold, you might get the most mileage out of their remakes. They include Pokemon up to Gen 4 and allow your leading Pokemon to follow you, a much-loved feature that hasn't reappeared since.

If you want to venture into uncharted territory, you could go Gen 4 (Diamond, Pearl, Platinum) or Gen 5 (Black, White, Black 2, White 2).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 6, 2013)

My brother is getting Soulsilver(He has grudge match to settle with Lugia), so I'll probably be messing around on that when he's not playing it.

I'm thinking of getting Platinum myself, because like you said "uncharted territory". I can probably count on one hand many Pokemon I know from Gens 4 & 5. I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 6, 2013)

I chose Diamond and Platinum. If memory serves, there are very few available Fire-types in the first part of the game: Chimchar and Ponyta.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 6, 2013)

THat's fine with me, I'm not a big fan of Fire types. More of psychic/rock kind of guy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 6, 2013)

Soul Silver m8


----------



## Naruto (Aug 6, 2013)

I got SoulSilver, Platinum, White and White 2. I wouldn't worry too much about exclusive pokemon for each version, since the online trading feature is very friendly.

Hell, if you ever need anything feel free to holler. I can go the extra mile for some fellow NFers, and I have pretty much every pokemon. If I can breed it, you can have it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 6, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I got SoulSilver, Platinum, White and White 2. I wouldn't worry too much about exclusive pokemon for each version, since the online trading feature is very friendly.
> 
> Hell, if you ever need anything feel free to holler. I can go the extra mile for some fellow NFers, and I have pretty much every pokemon. If I can breed it, you can have it.



Thanks man


----------



## Saru (Aug 6, 2013)

Whatever you do, I would definitely get an updated game version, meaning Platinum, Black 2 or White 2. Unless you do decide to go for HeartGold/SoulSilver.

The reason being that these games (HeartGold and SoulSilver too) have considerably more content that say Black (1), White (1), Diamond or Pearl. Some of this is extra content is for the Post-Elite Four game and some of the content fleshes out the main story. There are also more Pok?mon in these games when _forms_, legendary Pok?mon, and wild Pok?mon are considered.

Not that Diamond, Pearl, or Black or White are bad games, by any means--they're just inferior to the others in terms of content. Less bang for your buck.

The one thing I will say, though, is that if you get Black 2 or White 2 you might not be able to fully enjoy the game without having played Black (1) or White (1).

Oh! Also, if you're the type that prefers to battle, I recommend Black (2). If you're the type that prefers to catch Pok?mon or fill up the Pok?dex, I recommend White (2). Still, you can always trade around to fill up the Pok?dex or get your hands on Pok?mon if you need to.


----------



## lacey (Aug 6, 2013)

My own personal preference would suggest SoulSilver/HeartGold or Black 2/White 2. Platinum and Black/White were fun in their own ways, but they just don't stack up against the former.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 7, 2013)

Gonna bump this. My brother(the OP), is the one getting the DS. We plan on sharing it.

Like he said, I plan on getting Soulsilver myself. Lugia is a legendary I have never been able to catch(Other than the ones that ran away) back on the old Johto versions.

Thing is....what is the difference between Heartgold & Soulsilver?

I know they have different Pokemon, but what are they?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 7, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Thing is....what is the difference between Heartgold & Soulsilver?
> 
> I know they have different Pokemon, but what are they?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 7, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> My own personal preference would suggest SoulSilver/HeartGold or Black 2/White 2. Platinum and Black/White were fun in their own ways, but they just don't stack up against the former.



Does Black 2/White 2 have as much content as Soulsilver/Heartgold?


----------



## lacey (Aug 7, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Does Black 2/White 2 have as much content as Soulsilver/Heartgold?



While I'm really not one to go through and play every single aspect of a Pokemon game, I'm pretty positive BW2 has _more_ content than SS/HG.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 10, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Does Black 2/White 2 have as much content as Soulsilver/Heartgold?



Get both, especially if you've never played G/S/C. Heck, even if you have, for the nostalgia feels.


----------

